#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome ONU Reconectando

## andrecarlim

Pessoal, vou tentar descrever brevemente o cenário para facilitar, tenho um cliente que usa OLT Fiberhome, aquele chassi de 2U, e usa todas as ONUs em bridge, e roteadores TrendNet com PPPoE na casa dos assinates. Acontece que alguns desses assinantes ficam reconectando o PPPoE em intervalos curtos de tempo, tipo 2 a 3 horas, ou menos. Investigando percebi que o problema em si não é o roteador do cliente, mas sim a ONU que se reconecta à OLT, pelo menos acho que seja isso. Não entendo muito de fibra óptica, muito menos de Fiberhome, mas lá nas informações da ONU no "Get Information", no menu "ONU State Information" monstra o "Last OFF Time" e "Last ON Time" ficam com 10 segundos de diferença, e percebemos que logo após (pelo tempo informado em "Last ON Time"), o pppoe reconecta, vou deixar até um print anexo para ajudar. Alguém já teve esse problema?

----------


## avatar52

Confirma na ONU o uptime da mesma (isso pode ser feito via web, com IP padrão 192.168.1.1). 

Também consulte os alarmes da placa PON, pode ser que tenha visibilidade melhor.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Eu estava tendo este problema em um cliente específico, ONU fiberhome também reiniciando de tempo em tempo, sinal ok, já tinhamos trocado splitter primário e splitter da CTO, refeito toda instalação no cliente, nada resolvia.

Unica diferença é que uso a ONU em modo router autenticando PPPoE.

Vi uma dica numa lista na internet e fui conferir.

Este cliente tinha IP público e era o único que estava fora do firewall, fui verificar e o DNS dele estava alterado, indício de algum ataque.
Alterei o DNS para o correto, alterei a senha default e inclui esse cliente novamente nas regras do firewall. Problemas acabaram.

Agora, como o seu está em bridge, não sei se pode ser, mas não custa tentar.

----------


## andrecarlim

No meu caso já tem firewall ativo e os que usam IP público é direto no roteador...

----------


## balonecker

Conseguiu resolver? Estou como mesmo problema.

----------


## inetbox

Aconteceu exatamente isso conosco.
Solução; Firmware das GCB's 

Ta aí a versão que estabilizou:

Hardware version: WKE2.201.168S1B.
Software version: RP0700 Aug 29 2017 15:07:52

----------

